# We're Moving!



## cecethepoodle (Aug 23, 2014)

Hey all! 

I have exciting news to share! Bizzy and I are moving to Corvallis, OR! I accepted a job at OSU and I am packing up my crew (which includes kitties) and moving everyone across the country (from Iowa) there along with my mom who has decided to assist with the driving portion. 

The reason this is posted in the health section: any travel tips? I have moved from Ann Arbor to Iowa with animals before (that was when my life was just filled with two kitties) and I have driven with Cece to South Dakota and back before. The kitties are pretty good travelers as long as I stop for litter box breaks, and Cece was a road warrior. 

The jury is still out on Bizzy since he is so new...it was suggested to me to purchase Adaptil for him, however I already have him on an herbal calming supplement and I'm pretty sure it was a waste of money. I do have acepromazine for emergencies but would prefer to not use it. The few trips we have taken have been no more than 45 minutes one way, and he settles down eventually but does stand up or squeak a little before settling down. 

Any help would be great! Also - any people in Corvallis or Oregon in general have any advice or suggestions for things to do/see let me know!! 

p.s. Those following the Bizzy the Terror saga...Today I trimmed his topknot and he didn't eat me. He shivered the whole time, but no teeth were shown!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Congratulations on your new job and move! When I was looking for a place to live, Corvallis was very high on my list. It looks like a fabulous place. 

After the scary things I've read about ace, I would not use it. I would get Bizzy tired out before the car rides every day. Walk him, play with him, whatever he needs to be tired. That's great that your other babies are good travelers! I bet Bizzy will be fine. Nice that you have your mom to help. 

Best wishes


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Corvallis is great! I grew up not far from there, and a couple of my family members attended OSU. Oregon is fantastic and I think you'll really like it.

How does Bizzy do in the car now? I think it'd be worthwhile to figure out his preferences before embarking on such a long trip. When we took Archie on his first road trip (not long after we adopted him either), we put him in a crate in the back seat of the car because we thought he'd like to be able to move around a bit. It turns out that the motion of the car really upsets him, though, and he's actually much happier being tethered to a seatbelt (using a dog car harness and attachment). The tether restricts his movement and gives him something to brace against if he wants to, which minimizes the motion he feels from the car. Unfortunately we didn't have that option available for him at the time, and he was stressed out all through the driving days. 

You can also look into having him wear a Thundershirt in the car. That did nothing for Archie when we tried it, but it calms my other dog, Cleo, instantly.

Also seconding the advice to wear him out before starting your drive, and give him nice breaks (let him actually sniff around a bit, not just a quick pee n go) every 3-4 hours or so. When you are driving, try to keep a consistent speed and avoid too much lane-changing or other cornering. Your goal is for him to sleep through as much of the driving as possible.


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

How Exciting!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Congratulations on your new job! Swizzle use to be nervous in the car and he would be in constant motion. We just took him on lots of car rides and gave him lots of positive attention when he behaved well. He is now very good in the car. How great that your mom is joining you on this road trip.


----------



## Poodlemanic (Jun 27, 2016)

Congratulations! I've been to Oregon lots of times and it's sooooo beautiful! Hope you really love it there; I love moving. Every time we've moved before I felt like it was a clean slate, a fresh start, a new beginning


----------



## cecethepoodle (Aug 23, 2014)

Thank you! I know I'll be happy once the move is done...but right now I'm trying to find a place that is dog friendly since I'm renting, and getting across the country in one piece. 1800 miles!!!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Congrats on the new job. I agree...moving can be a real adventure and fun. Enjoy it and try not to worry. That can rub off on dogs. lol. You received some great advice. I think you'll love Oregon. Best of luck to you.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

cecethepoodle said:


> Thank you! I know I'll be happy once the move is done...but right now I'm trying to find a place that is dog friendly since I'm renting, and getting across the country in one piece. 1800 miles!!!


Oregon is very dog friendly, so it shouldn't be too hard to find an apt.  Are you looking on Craigslist? That's where I found all of my apts.


----------



## cecethepoodle (Aug 23, 2014)

I am! I have a few potentials...I'm going to be in Corvallis and I like to be about to walk or bike as many places as possible so I'm hoping for a centrally located place. Corvallis doesn't seem to be as dog friendly as say, Portland, but it isn't terrible.


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

My biggest concern traveling with pets is if by some chance they get loose they have id and contact information (beginning and end journey info) I am sure your journey will be safe, but if you had any road trouble, make sure they all have collars and id. It is always best to keep those kitties crated so they don't accidentally slip away. Cans of pumpkin for digestive issues. Exciting time for you !


----------



## cecethepoodle (Aug 23, 2014)

Thanks! We have microchips, collars, crates at the ready! I only will let the kitties out for their bathroom break in the litter box...this is the most challenging part of traveling with kitties. They can't have a box in their crate, and getting a cat to go on command, will never happen.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Good grief, that is a long drive, but such a beautiful state as your destination! I would also think about playlists, podcasts, audio books for you and your Mom. I hate messing around trying to find a decent radio station. Safe travels to your next chapter!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I have no advice just wishes for a happy and safe move and hope you have a great new beginning ! Drive carefully. stop frequently, be safe!



P.S. And post lots of pictures on the way so we can keep tabs on you!!!!!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Congrats on the new job and move!! I hope your trip is fun and uneventful! 

We too are moving, but "only" 7 hours away. Right now we are trying to fix up our house to put it on the market. We need to start looking at apartments soon though. We think it will be best to rent for a few months and get a feel for the new city and where we want to buy a house. It will be more difficult to rent with the two big dogs though for many reasons!


----------



## cecethepoodle (Aug 23, 2014)

*Oh my goodness!*

I haven't posted in a long time! I have been so busy settling in after the move! Bizzy is doing wonderfully. He has settled in to Oregon and our new home like a champ. He is only 5 lbs, but long hikes are his favorite. I always ask if he wants a break but he runs nonstop and sasses any dog he meets on the trail. 

The move went really well, I had all papers at the ready, in case Bizzy ran away or bit someone and they weren't needed. He stayed in the hotels, which was stressful because hotels have a lot of rules about dogs it seems, and I had to smuggle the kitties because a lot don't allow cats at all. But three days of driving and we made it out west. 

He was recently groomed for the second time...second time because he refuses to be groomed like a good poodle and has to be put under to be shaved down every 6 months. I have him being seen by a behaviorist who is also a vet and he has given me a lot of tips to work with Bizzy. 

I live in an apt now, but I am saving up for a downpayment on a house so I can get a little yard and another poodle (of course) so Bizzy will have a friend. All in all this Oregon adventure has been a great idea. 

I work with someone who shows Bull Mastiffs and she is giving me the show bug, which I never thought I would have..I am a horse show gal, but she keeps name dropping poodle breeders she knows, and has invited me to come watch a show sometime.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank you for the update! What a cute picture of you and Bizzy! I'm so glad to hear you are settling in well, and it's exciting to think about buying a house, adopting another poodle and possibly getting into showing. If you are used to horse show politics and scandals, you should be able to handle the dog show world  There are some really good people in showing poodles, it seems--my dogs' breeders being two of them


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Good to read your update! Happy to hear you are settled in and like your new city! Glad to hear you are working on Bizzy's issues with a professional and hope you progress! DO post and let us know how/what you're doing with that so we can use it as a learning op!


----------



## cecethepoodle (Aug 23, 2014)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Good to read your update! Happy to hear you are settled in and like your new city! Glad to hear you are working on Bizzy's issues with a professional and hope you progress! DO post and let us know how/what you're doing with that so we can use it as a learning op!



So far we have just had our initial consultation and he spent probably an hour or more with us just talking about all of Biz's quirks. He then gave me a lot of reading material. He told me that based on Bizzy's reactions he doesn't believe him to be fear aggressive, but he is a male dog (neutered) who thinks he still has his business and I'm his best gal, which is coupled with his obvious abandonment issues that he has from being rehomed so much. 

He suggested a regular play date with a confident quiet dog, but I have yet to find anyone that trusts Bizzy with their dog. He has never hurt a dog with me, but I understand the concern. So I am starting with a dog sitter who he has already met and he really liked her! I'm hoping when she watches him while I am gone for a few days that they will really hit it off and I can hire her to walk him a couple times a week just so he has someone else in his life and stops being so obsessive of me. She has a pit bull who is very quiet according to her, so who knows this may be perfect. 

Other things I was doing and I am continuing to do is making him work for everything...nothing is free in our house! He has to sit and wait for his food and sometimes I will leave him alone in the room with his food, and he isn't allowed to touch it until I tell him he can. He also really likes this seeking game we made up where I hide treats around the apt and he has to find them using his nose. 

I am going to also do obedience class again, he is very obedient but he is so antisocial that he needs to keep going, but I'm waiting until its warmer out and not so rainy. 

Lots of work these pound puppies, but Ive had him for 7 months now and I am noticing lots of changes that are positive!! :angel:


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Congrats on the big move!! We are moving in 3 weeks ourselves with the dogs! Lots of things to remember to bring with them. 
Congrats on the progress he is making, and good for you for getting some help with the issues! I hope things continue to improve!


----------

